# Greetings Y'all!



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.
Mite free bees....Hmm.

1. No dealings with Beeweaver. 
2. If it is the best for the bees, then it is the best way.
3. They will be upset/angry. 

The best of luck to you and your dad.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------

